# rb25det on s13



## terrorizer805 (Sep 13, 2008)

is it a hard swap? and what are the advantages and dis-advantages?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Ask this guy: http://www.nissanforums.com/s14-240sx-1995-1998/146606-shifter-problem-rb25-swap.html


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

go to sportcompactcarweb.com and they have a how-to on doing it in an s14, which is almost exactly the same on an s13, with some minor differences, but noted in the how-to. also, knights motorsports, mackinen racing and other sell kits to make it just another swap.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks i'll check it out


----------

